# Fuses on transformer EBL220 burstner elegance i700



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi does anyone have a list in English of the fuses on the main transformer? Mine are in German!
Cheers
David


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.acpasion.net/foro/archiv...ales/Schaudt_Electroblock_EBL220-2_Ingles.pdf

Look down to page 7, the individual bits and pieces are described in English.

Peter


----------

